# vr6 ticking noise



## brockvr6 (Dec 6, 2012)

hello everyone i just recently purchased a 96 vr6 and has a ticking noise when driving but when idling you barely could here it but runs excellent any help would be nice...also is it hard to change the lifers on my vr?


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya that noise sounds like lifters, depending on where your doing the job and what you have for tools, least for me when it comes to work but.. You might want to post this thread in the VR6 forums cause lot more VR6 guys will see it, this is all 30v V6 threads.


----------



## brockvr6 (Dec 6, 2012)

oki thanks


----------

